# CRATE TRAINING



## KatyBob (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi. We have a lovely little Vizsla pup who is 16 weeks but we have some questions and concerns about house-training. Overnight we crate her and she is a dream, hardly ever complains, goes to bed willingly and we get her up and out for a wee in the morning largely without incident. 

We tell her to 'be quick' outside and she's brilliant at that too. But that doesn't stop her weeing in the house - the other day we had just come back from a walk in which she had done 4 or 5 little wees and she still went inside within 10 minutes. And then another day she weed in her crate shortly after a walk - with the door open, so there was zero reason for her to do it - and what surprised us is that we thought their beds would be the last place they would wee.

During the day, we confine her to an area - used to be the kitchen and she's never weed there - and then we moved it to the lounge area so she was closer to us and she's never weed there. But we are a bit lost as to where we go now with trying to encourage her not to wee elsewhere in the house. 

We know to take her out after food/water and play but even then we are caught out. We live in a flat which may complicate things but we preempt her weeing and take her out all the time and she does know to go outside when we ask her so we don't think that's really the issue.

Thanks


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

I know it's a pain and inconvient, but maybe go back to setting a timer for every 15-30 minutes, outside on leash, reward for potty. We noticed we had to do that after we my older one (I thought) had gotten the hang of it, then we needed to kind of go back to the basics. Also, are you sure you are cleaning the accident spots well and not with ammonia based products? Are there any triggers? My older one used to "sprinkle" when he got too excited, played hard, or we used a high pitched excited voice. Make sure to search the forum for potty training tips in the puppy section, lots of good info!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

For the next while I would limit the areas that your girl has access to when you are at home, never leave her unsupervised as you may miss a chance to get her outside. It sounds like she is already housetrained in your kitchen and lounge, since she knows not to wee there. I would pick another room you want her to get familiar with and spend time in there with her. If she squats to pee, pick her up and get her outside right away so she knows not to wee in there. As she conquers each room, you can then move onto the next one. It may be a case of allowing her too much space, too soon. I always ease young/new pups into the house, and they need to earn their passes into new rooms/floors of the home. Leash her to you if it will help you catch her in the act. If she starts to sniff the ground, get her outside just to be on the safe side. 

Also, as mentioned, make sure you are cleaning the pee areas really well. If she is going back to the same spots to wee in the house, the scent has not been erased. 

Good luck


----------

